# chicken carcass dilemma



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

can anyone tell me how to feed the carcass please. Do I give Pushca the whole thing and if so is that classed as her day's food or should I still give an NI feed?
bit worried about the size of the carcass and her choking on it....she wolf's her food!
thankyou as was going to feed it to her tomorrow


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

because the NI already has bone in it you might be better feeding it as a meal itself just so you dont have to worry about her becoming constapated. 

i used to split them in to and give them like that.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I give Daisy the whole thing and she can manage it fine and loves it! This would be one meal and then I would also give her a portion of NI or chicken wings/lamb bones as the second. Maybe weigh the carcass and judge what else to give her based on her normal daily food intake.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks so much ladies. I was exactly the same with the worry of the chicken legs but the carcass looks so big!
Do your dogs eat anything? I swear people must think I starve her, she wolves her food and is always on high alert if I go near the fridge?
Maybe I could try a bigger portion on NI? But she looks perfect.
Any ideas please?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

put down www.royalcanin .co.uk as a filler she will love it romeo x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My Mum accused me of not feeding Daisy enough when we first got her as she was quite slender under all the fluff! I was feeding the reccomended 5% of body weight per day and when I upped her NI a bit she left some!  I must admit I am not one to weigh out food, I just go by eye and give her what I think 'looks about right'! She has just put on weight but she has also grown taller and after checking some weights of other Cockapoos on here I am not worried. If she feels healthy to you then don't worry.  xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

romeo said:


> put down www.royalcanin .co.uk as a filler she will love it romeo x


Don't mix this with her NI though as she will digest it at different rates. If you want to supplement with a biscuit give it as a meal on its own.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You can stuff the carcass with veggies - check out previous threads, I think JD put their recipe up


----------

